# Travelling as a reservist?



## TheBeatles193 (21 Nov 2011)

I'm a new reservist, currently in the middle of BMQ. Next september, I'm planning on taking a trip to africa (probably Kenya) to do a volunteer programme with an NGO. I was talking about this with one of my buddies, and he said that there are certain countries that, as a member of the CF, I should never go to (he said Cuba, for example), because some countries aren't friendly with NATO, or whatever, and it might not be safe for us. To what extent is this true? Are people really going to get upset about someone doing a volunteer trip, just because they're in the reserves? Any advice or personal experience would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Nov 2011)

There's a website where you should fill out a form with the info of where/when you're going.  I'll send the link from work tomorrow.


----------



## TheBeatles193 (21 Nov 2011)

That would be awesome, thanks so much


----------



## RedFive (21 Nov 2011)

Would you possibly be able to send that my way as well? I'm a newly minted reservist and I'm headed to Mexico in March. If it would be required in my case, that is.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Nov 2011)

I'll post the link here.  Not sure if it only works on DWAN computers, though.


----------



## dimsum (21 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'll post the link here.  Not sure if it only works on DWAN computers, though.



If it's the same one I'm thinking of, I think it's DWAN only.  There should be a phone number to call though.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Nov 2011)

Here's the link:  http://cdi.mil.ca/sites/page-eng.asp?page=3022

Here's the contact info for Victoria (CFNCIU Victoria Det):

Building WP 1071, Workpoint 
Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt 
PO Box 17000 Stn Forces 
Victoria, BC V9A 7N2 
Phone: 250-363-7251
Fax: 250-363-7250


----------



## Pusser (22 Nov 2011)

Lots of CF folks go to Cuba for vacations.  It's no big deal.  For the most part, you can travel just about anywhere you like on leave.  It's not a bad idea to talk to the security folks about some places as they often have good advice (e.g. leave CF I.D. and dog tags* at home).  Don't go anyplace collosally stupid (e.g. North Korea, Iran, etc).

*In fact, even if not leaving Canada, don't wear dog tags like jewellry in civilian clothes.  *It's not nearly as cool as you think...*


----------



## yoman (22 Nov 2011)

TheBeatles193 said:
			
		

> He said that there are certain countries that, as a member of the CF, I should never go to (he said Cuba, for example)



Dammit, guess I have to cancel my trip to Cuba over Christmas then...   :blotto:

The Notice of Intent to Travel website is http://cdi.mil.ca/nciu (DIN only).


----------



## GK .Dundas (22 Nov 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Lots of CF folks go to Cuba for vacations.  It's no big deal.  For the most part, you can travel just about anywhere you like on leave.  It's not a bad idea to talk to the security folks about some places as they often have good advice (e.g. leave CF I.D. and dog tags* at home).  Don't go anyplace collosally stupid (e.g. North Korea, Iran, etc).
> 
> *In fact, even if not leaving Canada, don't wear dog tags like jewellry in civilian clothes.  *It's not nearly as cool as you think...*


 In point of fact leave your military ID at home as well  a buddy of mine spent a couple of days in the Fort Hood stockade playing cards with the MP's .After he dropped his grandparents off in a resort  in Mexico . 
Reentered the US  was asked for ID  produced his wallet and it went downhill from there . The regiment had stood down for a couple of weeks and there was no one in the orderly room to answer several phone calls, and apparently Foreign Affairs  only gives a damn between Monday and Friday 08:30 to 16:30 not including stat holidays.
 So beware even traveling to friendly places can be a hassle


----------



## aesop081 (22 Nov 2011)

GK .Dundas said:
			
		

> So beware even traveling to friendly places can be a hassle



There is no need to leave your military ID at home, and in fact, it should be on you at all times. I make many trips to the US each year and have never had any such issues.


----------



## Danjanou (22 Nov 2011)

Carried mine first two trips to Cuba ( prior to my release) and now my NDA75 is an extra photo ID in the wallet. Usually find the Passport a more appropriate thing to show the nice guys at the border though.  8)

Places like Cuba etc if at a resort, probably not too smart to have your Passport (or wallet) on you when out and about. You lose it  and it's hard to replace especially if you're on a 1-2 week trip. Dvr Lic or other photo Id card, ATM card  and a few bucks in local currency should be enough fro a day trip into town etc.  and the Passport and plane tickets can stay in the hotel/room safe.


----------



## TheBeatles193 (22 Nov 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Is your buddy another candidate on BMQ ?
> 
> If the answer is yes, then............. :



No, he's BMQ and SQ qualified, but I figured he wouldn't just make somehting like that up!


----------



## TheBeatles193 (23 Nov 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> BMQ and SQ ???
> 
> Oh yeah, he knows alright !!!
> 
> Guess what.......



I wasn't implying that he knew everything. That's why I bothered to post on here, just to see if there was any truth to what he said. And it looks like there is some truth to it, after all...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Nov 2011)

TheBeatles193 said:
			
		

> I'm a new reservist, currently in the middle of BMQ. Next september, I'm planning on taking a trip to africa (probably Kenya) to do a volunteer programme with an NGO. . . . . . . *Are people really going to get upset about someone doing a volunteer trip*, just because they're in the reserves? Any advice or personal experience would be appreciated. Thanks.



I will make the assumption that the "people" you think may get upset are local to the country you plan on visiting and not the CF.  The requirement to notify service authorities has already been covered.

I've been to the part of the world you plan on visiting a few times - both when I was still in uniform and after I retired.  In the first situation, it was rather difficult to disguise being a CF member, what with wearing a uniform and sometimes carrying a weapon.  When I returned as a civilian (well, I was still in the Supp Res) I did not make much of an issue about my previous service, either to local nationals or to other NGO employees/volunteers.  Some aid workers can have a very strong negative attitude towards the military.  Don't wear T-shirts or parts of your uniform that indicate your military affiliation (but then again, IMO doing so while in Canada is also stupid looking).

Since you are still an untrained soldier and will still be an inexperienced soldier  when you do your stint in a year's time, it is likely that your duties there are not based on any skills that you gained while in the service - therefore, you have no need to reference your military experience when dealing with anyone (local or NGO).  The less people know about you when in foreign lands (especially in dodgey locales) and the less attention you attract, the better.   The only way anyone (either friend or potential foe) can find out about your military service is if "you" tell them.


----------



## Pusser (23 Nov 2011)

GK .Dundas said:
			
		

> In point of fact leave your military ID at home as well  a buddy of mine spent a couple of days in the Fort Hood stockade playing cards with the MP's .After he dropped his grandparents off in a resort  in Mexico .
> Reentered the US  was asked for ID  produced his wallet and it went downhill from there . The regiment had stood down for a couple of weeks and there was no one in the orderly room to answer several phone calls, and apparently Foreign Affairs  only gives a damn between Monday and Friday 08:30 to 16:30 not including stat holidays.
> So beware even traveling to friendly places can be a hassle



This sounds very strange.  Are there typos?  Did your buddy get in trouble because he had military ID or because he didn't have it?  When I mentioned leaving your military ID at home as a *possible* piece of advice, I was referring to travel to places that may take a dim view of you being in the CF, not to allied countries.  In fact, I highly recommend carrying your military ID in any NATO or other allied country.  It can open many doors and is often good for great discounts, especially in the US (e.g. free admission to Sea World and Busch Gardens).  I've never had any hassle crossing from Mexico into the US on my military ID card.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Nov 2011)

GK .Dundas said:
			
		

> In point of fact leave your military ID at home as well  a buddy of mine spent a couple of days in the Fort Hood stockade playing cards with the MP's .After he dropped his grandparents off in a resort  in Mexico .
> Reentered the US  was asked for ID  produced his wallet and it went downhill from there . The regiment had stood down for a couple of weeks and there was no one in the orderly room to answer several phone calls, and apparently Foreign Affairs  only gives a damn between Monday and Friday 08:30 to 16:30 not including stat holidays.
> So beware even traveling to friendly places can be a hassle



This is an odd story that, taken at face value, doesn't add up.

If you don't have valid (and appropriate) ID documents when seeking entry to the USA, they just don't let you enter.  They rarely take you into custody unless there are other factors involved.

If someone is detained at a US border point, it is unlikely that they would transfer a foreign national in custody to military authorities.

It seems unusual that if someone was detained and transferred to military custody, they would be transferred 300 miles north to Fort Hood (assumption based on nearest land entry point at Laredo/Nuevo Laredo) when there are several major US military installations closer.

Dropping grandparents at a resort?  What resorts are in east central Mexico?  There may be some, but that area is more known for drug traffic and murder than margaritas.  Of course, I have had some excellent margaritas (and a good quantity of cerveza) in Nuevo Laredo, but that was over twenty years ago.  I had a little trouble (negilible, really) getting back into Texas on one occasion when the only ID I had on me was my driver's license and military ID (passport and birth certificate were back in San Antonio/Fort Sam Houston).  While the others in our group (in various stages of inebriation) had no difficulty using their US military ID (acceptable at US borders everywhere), my Canadian version was foreign (pun) to them.  I assured the border agent that I wasn't a Mexican (there was no resemblance to Pancho Villa save for my moustache) and he let me pass.  I think he was more concerned about not having to listen anymore to a bunch of drunk US Army captains commenting about my heritage.


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Nov 2011)

I agree with the rest of these guys... 

When traveling to NATO countries the CF ID has been a handy thing to keep around... 

Especially when crossing the border... I'm not one to pull it out and flash it right away but if I run into a border guard who is questioning our credentials it does help to establish who I am and my intentions to enter the USA... 

Funny side story on that... (when a bunch of us were going to buffalo the one day to do some shopping we were being given a hard time by the agent in the booth.. he asked for additional ID's from all of us... He got 4 Mil ID's and a Paramedic Badge... The conversation quickly shifted on his part from being suspicious, over to what we all thought of Stephen Harper and how he should be buying us more new stuff, and when he asked us our reason for entry and we responded with "Hunting Supplies" he was more then happy to wave us through and wish us a great day.

I'm sure it can always go both ways, but I have found that being respectful, professional and if need be, identifying yourself, can work very well and rapidly deescalate any kind of border mix-ups or tension.


----------

